# Meditation and Trading



## coyotte (15 December 2006)

Below is a extract from post 212 by Nick Radge in the Adaptive Analysis thread:



> Trading in a state of zero emotion is very difficult and certainly took me many years to understand and then master. The only advice I can offer is to simply be aware of your emotions when they arise. Ask yourself why you had that thought? Why was I angry? Why am I spending my days looking for a better method? Why am I experiencing this anxiety?




The above is only half the story;
This is the foundation that classic Buddhist Meditation is built on:
Any emotion produces a sensation within the body --- it is this sensation that we are either craving or advoiding and NOT the physical object that caused the sensation eg: you have a big win at the races, you will have a tingling sensation pulsing through the body -- it is this tingling sensation we want more of so we chase another bigger win (it must be bigger to produce a more gross sensation) if on the other hand we have a big loss, then we have "heavy solid" blockages through the body which we then do our best to avoid --- the mind leads us to believe that it the outside circumstances that are causing our mood swings eg: money, ego, etc, whilst keeping us unaware of the true cause:

In Buddhist tradition the proof of this lies in the fact that what ever we have physically won/lost can be lost or replaced and eventually u must lose it all  anyhow (death) ---but there is no way you can produce or avoid the sensations:

The way out of this dilemma is "unattached observation" of these sensations.
These are both very gross sensations and do not require deep meditation to observe:
You first try to be aware of the sensation and then simply try to describe it as you would to doctor eg: tingling, hot, cold, heavy, solid, moist etc.
You then try and narrow the sensation down to its center -- this after many attempts is always a pin point --- VITAL part of this process is that you do not personally identify with these sensations -- you MUST maintain a doctor/patient attitude.

If you try to logically analyse them you are only empowering them.



Cheers


----------



## Julia (15 December 2006)

Interesting topic, Coyotte.

I think a lot of people are put off the subject because "meditation" sounds quasi religious and esoteric.

A more recent term seems to be "mindfulness" which I think is probably easier to comprehend and relate to.  It essentially involves the steps you've described and can be really useful in narrowing down and eventually resolving whatever it is that's the cause of our emotional discomfort.

Thanks for bringing the subject up.  It has ramifications for all our lives, not just share trading.

Julia


----------



## coyotte (15 December 2006)

Julia :

really a  pity --- Buddhist meditation praticed in it's pure form has nothing to do with  religion, morals etc -- mindfulness is not a new term , it go'es  back 2500 years ago  -- mindfulness is what true meditation leads to :

By being mindful of your emotions , you become aware of the suttel viabrations coursing through the body , Anger , Fear and Joy are the most gross of these and are quite open to the householder during the normal course of daily living.

By understanding the sensation , you begin to understand the emotion .
Understand the emotion and over a period of time you stop REACTING to the emotions and start ACTING on them .

Because of the gross nature of these three emotions  there is no need to
practice meditation  --- just become aware of their sensations at the time .

EG : Anger/Fear can often reveal it's self as a headache (solid/tightening )--- don't take a asprin , don't wish it away --- simply observe it , without attachment --- and try to get to the center .


Cheers


----------



## Jett_Star (16 December 2006)

Interesting discussion  

I was under the impression that the "objective" of buddhist meditation was to develop a single point of focus... the spaces between your thoughts

It is within this _space_ we become more enlightened.


----------



## coyotte (16 December 2006)

That's Zen -- after the teachings left India 

One could use what i'm describing with trading, in the sense of instead of reacting to price you act --- price simply is what is, without emotion. 


Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 December 2006)

any suggestions for a mantra coyotte?
Like hari krishna used to allocate individual mantras to followers - yours in "yabba dabba" yours is "dabba doo" etc etc 
Harvard Uni analysed it and suggested that simply repeating "one", and letting the sound flood your mind - is just as effective. 
then again a christian might enlarge that to "i am at one with christ" or some such.  
Not dissimilar to what nuns do (as I'm told) - never got into the habit enough to know 
no mantra needed maybe?  - (maybe "zinc"? lol)

ahh then there's thinking of your breathing - repeat 'one' with every breath
then maybe thinking of heart beat - 4 heart beats per breath as well - 
 wowo  - suddenly you're breaths drop to about 20% normal volume   and you start floating lol.


----------



## coyotte (16 December 2006)

hindsight :

First you must determine the purpose of the meditation -- most techniques apart from visualisations are suitable for their intended purpose  :

There a two broad groups 

1: Mind Concerntration --- Mantras, Observation, Chants -- Tibetian , Krishna and most Hindie methods are based around this -- but Breath Observation is used in Buddhism so as to prepare the mind for the higher form of meditation (simply observe the breath as it passes through the nostrails  -- warm/cold  mild/strong  wet/dry etc )

2: Insight Meditation --- This is the type of meditation that the higher monks are taught ,  two available in the West are Zen and Vippassiona 

It is Vippasionia that I am referring  to in this thread 

With simple "breath  observation " as described above it is only a short step to observing the lower Gross Sensations of - Anger, Fear and Joy -- eg : the breath always quickens in the moments BEFORE Anger manifests -- from there  if you catch it quick enough you can observe the underlying SENSATION --- the anger will now disperse (you have diverted the mind , but more important you have observed the Anger at it's true level )

As you can see from the above example , you don't have spend months in a cave , the more you can interact with others the more opportunities will arise

Be aware of the emotions and they will lose their control over you and to my way of thinking if you can TRADE in a Emotion free state of mind , you must be a better trader 

The Emotions will always still be there and continue to arise ( thats life) but they will gradually lose their power.




Cheers


----------



## Jett_Star (17 December 2006)

Here are 2 for you....

_Om Gum Ganapatayei Namaha_

To remove percieved obstacles in the way of achieving success 

_Om Shrim Klim Maha Lakshmi Namah_

For creating abundance

Try chanting them every day for 40 days and see what happens


----------



## Jett_Star (17 December 2006)

If you live without attachment, you live beyond the shadow of duality....nothing is either good or bad... it just is  

Anyone mastered this?


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

Coyotte - 
I've been able to get hold of the training notes for the "Birdville sect" course, held every couple of years. Its a mixture of every religion that has ever been through Birdsville, and is conducted by the publican.

1. Do not walk behind me, for I may not lead. Do not walk ahead of me for I may not follow.  Do not walk beside me either, just f*** off and leave me alone.
2. The journey of a thousand miles begins with a broken fanbelt and a flat tyre.
3. The darkest hours come just before dawn.  So if you're going to steal your neighbour's milk and newspaper, that's the best time to do it.
4. Never test the depth of water with both feet.
5. Before you judge someone you should walk a mile in their shoes.  That way, when you judge them, you're a mile away - and you have their shoes. 
6. If at first you don't succeed, avoid skydiving.
7, Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.  Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.
8. Have you ever lent someone a 20 and never seen that person again?  It was probably worth it.
9. Good judgement comes from experience.  Experience comes from bad judgement.
10. When we are born, we  are naked, wet and hungry, and we get smacked on the ass.  From then on life gets worse.
11. There are two theories about how to win an argument with a woman.  Neither one works.


----------



## coyotte (19 December 2006)

Wow -- thoughts to LIVE by !!!



Gooood one or 11


----------



## RichKid (20 December 2006)

This is a great thread imo Coyotte, keep it up. And guys, while humour is good let's keep it on topic please. Any tangential religious discussion can go in another thread, especially as there is a view that Buddhism is a philosophy rather than a religion....eitherway, let's keep this thread directed at Meditation and Trading.

(btw, as psychology and the role of our emotions is an integral part of most methodologies I've re-located this thread in this Trading Strategies forum).


----------



## coyotte (20 December 2006)

I thought Julia summed up this thread

But I will carry on, some may find some help in it.


The objective is to help make you a better Trader by trying to reign in your "Mind and Emotions" so as you ACT and stop REACTING.

There are a few ground rules:
1: You must not disturb another being's "peace of mind" -- this is to protect you, by disturbing others you disturb your own "peace of mind" which will only set you back.

2: You must not identify with the sensations, emotions or thoughts as they arise -- treat them as a Doctor/Patient relationship -- the Doctor is only interested in the symptions the patient is describing and is not personally involved --- if you identify with them you will en-power them and make the situation even worse.

3: As these meditations are pure in form, you're better off not to mix them with other forms of relaxation techniques or meditations --- leave them aside for the time being.

The method I'm describing is based on the Buddha's original teachings, left India to be preserved and practiced in Burma and only recently returned to India and since the late 1970s is slowly spreading worldwide.

There are two meditation techniques involved.

1: Anapana -- this is a series of various "mind concentration" methods, to prepare you for the higher form of meditation known as:

2: Vispassana -- it is in this method that the sensations become apparent and can be worked upon.

My experience with this dates back to the late 70s/early 80s -- I used to attend 10 day live in courses three times a year for around 10 years and practice daily for 2 hrs per day otherwise -- since that period I have attended about another three courses and now practice for 30 min daily.

In the latter years of these courses there have Catholic Nuns in attendance and Police Officers on stress leave -- so really is open to all .

I am permitted to teach you Anapana and the initial stages of Vipassana but am forbidden to carry on into Vipassana beyond this stage -- for this you must attend a course --- for our purposes (gross sensations) this will be more than adequate.

I will post a new lesson once a week -- practice it for a week, but do not drop it when the new lesson arrives, this is  continuing -- what you practice this week you build on --- by doing the lessons in order you can join in any time.

As I am having a break from trading for the next 6 weeks, I may not be able to respond to questions promptly -- but feel free to ask any questions or pm ----  sorry no debate will be entered into:

The 1st lesson will be the following post --- seems simple, probably stupid but this is how Anapana starts:


Cheers


----------



## coyotte (20 December 2006)

LESSON ONE (1)


A walking meditation:

Just select a area where you have few distractions:

Head down, eyes focused forward, hands behind back.

Slowly walk forward, try and feel the pressure on your soles, then ankles and up through  the calves -- work up and down this area, try and become aware of heat, cold, pressure, pain, sweat  -- anything  --- just describe to yourself whats occurring in this area --- Thoughts and distractions entering -- just accept that they are and get back to the task at hand -- try to do this for around 20min:

A Breath Meditation :
the foundation of this technique

Perform this daily for  20 min: (more than once a day if you can)
use a silent ticking alarm clock.

Sit upright -- no slouching.

Now start to observe the breath passing through the nostrils.
same as before, we are just looking for any sensations and just accepting that this is what is occurring at this moment.

Notice the temp of the breath as it is drawn in -- the temp as it is exhaled.

If you're having distracting thoughts, just accept it and get back to the breath.

If your thoughts start to get to overwhelming -- try holding your breath -- the mind will be distracted and you can regain control.

And you thought all these years you were in control!!!


Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2006)

coyotte, sounds good, just as long as I don't have to use the Doctor/Patient concept on my portfolio - right now I'd be doing full time CPR


----------



## coyotte (21 December 2006)

Why not ?
that will lead you down the path of equanimity and detachment

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 December 2006)

Does anyone meditate while they trade?


----------



## coyotte (21 December 2006)

Actually good point Snake.

Yes most people would be in a form of meditation whilst trading, specifically day/short term traders --- ie: concentration of the mind on a single object.

Maybe this is one of the reasons why you can feel so fagged out at the end.
The "emotions and sensations" are arising -- you're in a meditative state, but only re-enforcing them.

But to be aware of your "breath - sensations - emotions" there is no need to be in a meditative state -- you can be aware of them during the normal course of your daily routine.


cheers


----------



## dhukka (21 December 2006)

coyotte said:
			
		

> Below is a extract from post 212 by Nick Radge in the Adaptive Analysis thread:
> Trading in a state of zero emotion is very difficult and certainly took me many years to understand and then master. The only advice I can offer is to simply be aware of your emotions when they arise. Ask yourself why you had that thought? Why was I angry? Why am I spending my days looking for a better method? Why am I experiencing this anxiety?
> If you try to logically analyse them you are only empowering them.
> Cheers




So actually your take on meditation as it applies to trading is at odds with Mr Radge as he believes in questioning his emotions whilst the buddhist way is just to note emotions arising and let them go, not to dwell on them. Attaining a meditative state is freeing yourself of thought altogether, this is not what Radge is advocating here. I realise the quote from Radge is an extract, does he go on to say that emotions should be set aside and not thought about?


----------



## RichKid (21 December 2006)

dhukka said:
			
		

> So actually your take on meditation as it applies to trading is at odds with Mr Radge as he believes in questioning his emotions whilst the buddhist way is just to note emotions arising and let them go, not to dwell on them. Attaining a meditative state is freeing yourself of thought altogether, this is not what Radge is advocating here. I realise the quote from Radge is an extract, does he go on to say that emotions should be set aside and not thought about?




Hi dhukka
Here's the link to the complete post by Radge, my understanding from an article he wrote in a journal is that he's a relatively recent convert to the 'psychology is the most important thing in trading' school of thought, Nick may even have extracted the article here somewhere, think it was from the Australian Technical Analysts Assoc journal. However, being as experienced and skilled as he is, he's certainly made the best of his discovery in a short time. This goes to show that even experienced traders can take some time to bring it all together, so us less experienced traders should not despair imo!

Radge recommends Mark Douglas for advice on trading psychology, other's have recommended Chris Shea to me, he speaks of these issues as well, both are well known in this field from, what I gather. But more to the point- I'm not sure if their advice conflicts with the discussion of meditation herein.


----------



## coyotte (21 December 2006)

Dhukka :

What initiated this thread was that I was browsing through "Trading in the Zone" with the view of rereading it for an upteenth time, when I came across the part where Douglas is talking about the seemingly conflicting emotions of Confidence and Fear and what you Fear you eventually bring around.
I then came across the post by Nick Radge.

I thought we can all understand these principles on a logical level, agree with them and vow to employ them, but the trouble is with out practical training and constant practice it never seems to happen.
Besides where would one get this training?

I knew meditation and particuarly Vispassana evolved around the principles being discussed and could be practiced by anyone at anytime, gradually bring around the changes in the physic needed.

The Question at hand:

At first glance they do appear at odds, but when you dig deeper mainly no.
The part where Nick is talking about analysing your emotions may be in conflict, what is being said appears to be "personalising" with them which is a NO, NO! -- But he does say that in doing this he had a third person -- hence the Doctor/Patient concept -- you would have to ask Nick.

Where he is talking about the key word REACT to the Trade in  "Elation or Anger" and ATTACHMENT to your analysis -- we are both saying the same thing.

"Zero Emotion" and being "Aware of your emotions" is just another way of putting it -- you ACT and stop REACTING. 

You cannot free yourself from THOUGHT -- thoughts are constaintly arising, the best you can do is to reign in the dwelling in the past/future cycle and be in the present moment.

We do this all the time eg: when watching a movie, doing a tedious task, absorbed in a book -- kids do it playing computer games.
So meditation is not something we are not used to -- it just something that most have never bothered to use to their own benefit.

If anyone Knows of a course that is about what Nick Radge is describing PLEASE post its whereabouts. 

Cheers


----------



## coyotte (22 December 2006)

Should be a good day to test this out.

If you're caught up in a price drop before you REACT take a moment to:


Observe what feelings you have in the chest/throat area.

This is probably anger

Just observe it and try and describe it for a minute.

This will divert the mind -- but more importantly will disperse the energy.

Wait till your breathing returns to normal.

You should now be back to your rational mind -- now you can make a far more rational decision -- now you can ACT.



Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 December 2006)

Coyotte,
Lets meditate together some day. 
I see you joined Souls site what do you think? Something to learn heh?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2013)

from http://www.swamij.com/yoga-sutras-20109.htm#2.4

A most important practice in Yoga: Cultivating self-awareness of the five kleshas is one of the most important foundation practices in the entire science of Yoga. Note that in Chapter 1 of the Yoga Sutra, the first four sutras describe or define Yoga, and that the very next sutra (1.5) introduces the concept of the many levels of thought patterns being either klishta (colored) or aklishta (uncolored). Now, in this current sutra (and Kriya Yoga in general), the concept is expanded, describing the nature of the five individual kleshas [mental states that cloud the mind]. In Kriya Yoga, the gross level of coloring is dealt with (2.1), while the next few sutras begin the process of dealing with the subtler colorings (2.10-2.11, 2.12-2.25). It works in stages, first reducing the gross, and then the subtle. To be aware of the practice of self-awareness or witnessing of the kleshas of our own mind is a very useful thing to do.

The five kleshas: Each of the five kleshas are described separately in the forthcoming sutras:

    Avidya (2.4, 2.5) = spiritual forgetting, ignorance, veiling, nescience 
    Asmita (2.6) = associated with I-ness
    Raga (2.7) = attraction or drawing to, addiction
    Dvesha (2.8) = aversion or pushing away, hatred 
    Abhinivesha (2.9) = resistance to loss, fear of death of identity, desire for continuity, clinging [to life]

Four stages of kleshas: The five colorings (klishta) of individual deep thought patterns are in one of four states. These are described in the next sutra (2.4), as part of introducing specifics about the nature of the five kleshas themselves.

Allow streams of individual thoughts to flow: One of the best ways to get a good understanding of witnessing the kleshas (colorings) is to sit quietly and intentionally allow streams of individual thoughts to arise. This doesn't mean thinking or worrying. It literally is an experiment in which you intentionally let an image come. It is easiest to do with what seem to be insignificant impressions.

For example, imagine a fruit, and notice what comes to mind. An apple may come to mind, and you simply note "Attraction" if you like it, or are drawn to it. It may not be a strong coloring, but maybe you notice there is some coloring. You may think of a pear, and note that there is an ever so slight "aversion" because you do not like pears.

Experiment with colorings: Allow lots of such to images come. One of the things I have done often with people is to grab about 10-15 small stones in my hand, and ask a person to pick one they like. Then I ask them to pick one they are less drawn to (few people will say they "dislike" one of the stones). It is a very simple experiment that demonstrates the way in which attractions and aversions are born. It is easier at first to experiment with witnessing thoughts for which there is only slight coloring, only a small amount of attraction or aversion.

You can easily run such experiments with many objects arising into the field of mind from the unconscious. You can also easily do this by observing the world around you. Notice the countless ways in which your attention is drawn to this or that object or person, but gently or strongly turns away from other objects or people.

Though it is a bit harder to do, notice the countless objects you pass by everyday for which there is no response whatsoever. These are examples of neutral impressions in the mind field.

Gradually witness stronger colorings: By observing in this way, it is easier to gradually witness stronger attractions and aversions in a similar way. When we can begin the process of witnessing the type of coloring, then we can start the process of attenuating the coloring, which is discussed in the next section.

Four stages of coloring: The starting point is to observe what is the current state of the coloring of individual thought patterns. This self-awareness practice becomes a gentle companion in daily life and during meditation:

1. Active, aroused (udaram): Is the thought pattern active on the surface of the mind, or playing itself out through physical actions (through the instruments of action, called karmendriyas, which include motion, grasping, and speaking)? These thought patterns and actions may be mild, extreme, or somewhere in between. However, in any case, they are active.

2. Distanced, separated, cut off (vicchinna): Is the thought pattern less active right now, due to there being some distance or separation. We experience this often when the object of our desire is not physically in our presence. The attraction or aversion, for example, is still there, but not in as active a form as if the object were right in front of us. It is as if we forgot about the object for the now. It is actually still colored, but just not active (but also not really attenuated).

3. Attenuated, weakened (tanu): Has the thought pattern not just been interrupted, but actually been weakened or attenuated? Sometimes we can think that a deep habit pattern has been attenuated, but it really has not been weakened. When we are not in the presence of the object of attachment or aversion, that separation can appear to be attenuation, when it actually is just not seen in the moment.

This is one of the big traps of changing the habits or conditionings of the mind. First, it is true that we need to get some separation from the active stage to the distanced stage, but then it is essential to start to attenuate the power of the coloring of the thought pattern.

4. Dormant, latent, seed (prasupta): Is the thought pattern in a dormant or latent form, as if it were a seed that is not growing at the moment, but which could grow in the right circumstances?

The thought pattern might be temporarily in a dormant state, such as when asleep, or when the mind is distracted elsewhere. However, when some other thought process comes, or some visual or auditory image comes in through the eyes and ears, the thought pattern is awakened again, with all of its coloring.

Eventually the seed of the colored thought can be burned in the fire of meditation, and a burnt seed can no longer grow.

Where does all of this go? Through the process of Yoga meditation, the thought patterns are gradually weakened, then can mostly remain in a dormant state. Then, in deep meditation the "seed" of the dormant can eventually be burned, and a burned seed can no longer grow. Then, one is free from that previously colored thought pattern.

Example: An example will help to understand the way these four stages work together. We'll use the physical example of four people, in relation to smoking cigarettes, because the example can be so clear. The principles apply not only to objects such as cigarettes, but also to people, opinions, concepts, beliefs, thoughts or emotions. The principle also applies not only to gross level thoughts, but the subtlest of mental impressions.

    Person A: Has never smoked and has never felt any desire to smoke. When Person A sees a cigarette, he recognizes what it is. There is a memory impression in the chitta, but it is completely neutral--it just is a matter or recognition. It is not colored; it is aklishta. (The thought of cigarettes might be colored by aversion, if he is offended by smoking, but that is a different example.)
    Person B: Has smoked for many years, but then quit several years ago. Occasionally she still says, "I'd kill for a cigarette!" but does not smoke due to health reasons. Her deep impression of cigarettes remains colored, and is actively playing out in both the unconscious and conscious, waking states. At times, the impression of cigarettes might not be active, such as when she is asleep, or doing some other distracting activity. However, at the latent level, the impression is still very colored in a potential form.
    Person C: Has smoked for many years, but then quit several years ago. He always says, "Oh, no, I don't want a cigarette; I never even think about it." At the same time his gestures and body language reveal something different. He may have very colored mental impressions of attachment, but they are not allowed to surface into consciousness. There is separation from the thought pattern, but the coloring has not truly been attenuated (even though it goes into latent form during sleep, or when the mind is distracted). This kind of blocking the coloring is not what is intended in Yoga science.
    Person D: Smoked for many years, but then quit several years ago. After some time of struggling with the separation or cutting off phase (Vicchinna), she then sat with this desire during meditation, allowed the awareness of the attachment to rise, gently refrained from engaging the impressions, and watched the coloring gradually fade. During that time, the thought patterns were sometimes active, sometimes separated, and sometimes temporarily dormant. However, it is now as if she were a non-smoker. The desire has returned to seed form or is completely gone, not only when asleep, or when the mind is distracted, but also when in the presence of cigarettes in the external world.

Notice the stage of individual thoughts: We want to observe our thinking process often, in a gentle, non-judging way, noticing the stage of the coloring of thought patterns. It can be great fun, not just hard work. The mind is quite amusing the way that it so easily and quickly goes here and there, both internally and through the senses, seeking out and reacting to the objects of desire. (See also the article on the four functions of mind)

There are many thoughts traveling in the train of mind, and many are colored. This is how the mind works; it is not good or bad. By noticing the colored thought patterns, understanding their nature by labeling them, we can increasingly become a witness to the whole process, and in turn, become free from the coloring. Then, the spiritual insights can more easily come to the forefront of awareness in life and meditation.

Train the mind about coloring: An extremely important part of attenuating, or reducing the coloring of the colored thought pattern is to train the mind that this coloring is going to bring nothing but further trouble (This is described in Sutra 2.33).

It means training the mind that, "This is not useful!". This simple training is the beginning of attenuating the coloring (The process starts with observing, but then moves on to attenuating). It is similar to training a small child; it all begins by labeling and saying what is useful and not useful. Note that this is not a moral judgment as to what is good or bad. It is more like saying whether it is more useful to go left or right when taking a journey.

Often, we are stuck in a cycle: Often in life, we find that the colored thought patterns move between active and separated stages, and then back to active. They go in a cycle between these two. Either they are actively causing challenges, or we are able to get some distance from them, like taking a vacation.

Break the cycle: However, it is possible that we may never really attenuate them when engaged in such a cycle, let alone get the colorings down into seed form, when we are stuck in this cycle. It is important to be aware of this possibility, so that we can intentionally pursue the process of weakening the strength of the coloring.

*Meditation attenuates coloring:* This is where meditation can be of tremendous value in getting free from these deep impressions (2.11). We sit quietly, focusing the mind, yet intentionally allow the cycling process to play out, right in front of our awareness. Gradually it weakens, so we can experience the deeper silence, where we can come in greater touch with the spiritual aspects of meditation.


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2013)

o-h-mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2013)

tech/a said:


> o-h-mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




http://www.swamij.com/yoga-sutras-12329.htm


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 October 2013)

http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2006/08/intuition-enhanced-by-drug.html

One way to interpret this paper is that being in "memory mode" is detrimental to accurate perception.  This then implies that being in the present moment (free from thoughts of past or future) is beneficial to trading.  Becoming 'present' can be achieved by making yourself happier and/or through meditation.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2021)

8 hours of this, longest on YouTube, should fix something. If not I can only say you are, "ALL AT SEA".


----------



## noirua (26 November 2021)

No this one is even longer!


----------



## noirua (26 November 2021)




----------



## noirua (26 November 2021)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 November 2021)

I gather from your posts @noirua  that weed is getting through to Castel again after the interregnum of Covid19. 

gg


----------



## noirua (26 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I gather from your posts @noirua  that weed is getting through to Castel again after the interregnum of Covid19.
> 
> gg



"Interregnum" is the term used in the Anglican Communion to describe the period before a new parish priest is appointed to fill a vacancy. During an interregnum, *the administration of the parish is the responsibility of the churchwarden.*

"castel" a protector of a castle.

A 'weed' is a plant considered undesirable in a particular situation, "a plant in the wrong place". Examples commonly are plants unwanted in human-controlled settings, such as *farm fields, gardens, lawns, and parks*.

You've got me there?
Maybe it means:

 I gather from your posts that unwanted plants are getting through to the protector of the castle's lawns again after the vacancy of the parish priest due to contracting the coronavirus.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 November 2021)

noirua said:


> "Interregnum" is the term used in the Anglican Communion to describe the period before a new parish priest is appointed to fill a vacancy. During an interregnum, *the administration of the parish is the responsibility of the churchwarden.*
> 
> "castel" a protector of a castle.
> 
> ...



I have lived in Guernsey and Castel is the largest Parish there. Your info displays you are from Guernsey. You could not be from your reply.

I am confused. Are you also not from England ??

@noirua I will not explain the other references until you are grounded ( GPS talk ).

gg


----------



## noirua (27 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have lived in Guernsey and Castel is the largest Parish there. Your info displays you are from Guernsey. You could not be from your reply.
> 
> I am confused. Are you also not from England ??
> 
> ...



Well done sir!  You were not supposed to know that. The local and open market property laws are a problem as you may know and St Peter Port is Guernsey really and there isn't much else from my point of view.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2021)

and the Latin cognate would be _rex ...._ as in _The King is dead, long live the uneasy head that will wear the  Crown_


----------

